
A Big New Airport Shows China’s Strengths - abhiminator
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/24/world/asia/china-beijing-daxing-airport.html
======
tomohawk
tldr: China's government displaced 20,000 people to build an airport that
probably doesn't need to exist because the real problem is that China's
military controls 70% of the airspace, which causes massive delays on a
regular basis.

